# Sinker heart pine floors, stair tread, railing, newel post, cabinets and T&G paneling



## Nate03 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Sinker heart pine floors, stair tread, railing, newel post, cabinets and T&G paneling*

Here's a home on the ICW south of Charleston, SC I rapping up with. I recovered all of this longleaf heart pine from the bottom of the Edisto River. All the logs were ax-cut in the 1800's and sank on the was to the mill. We I custom milling it into T&G flooring, stair treads, landing treads, railings, box newel post, T&G paneling, wet bar, and kitchen cabinets. The house is 4000 sq/ft. The floors are 7" and 5" planks. Check out the rest of the pictures on my website at www.bornagainheartwoods.com


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Swamp loggers. Beautiful pine. Gotta love that long leaf old Groth pine.great job.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those stair treads look nice.

George


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It looks beautiful, but isn't Pine a little soft for a floor?


----------



## Nate03 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, Southern yellow pine is to soft for flooring. This isn't SYP, it's old growth longleaf heart pine. Virgin heart longleaf heart pine is as hard as white oak. Modern cultivation has made pine what it is today. Which I'm sorry to say is crap compared to what it once was. Sanding this heart pine was a pain in the ***.


----------

